# D600 DX / FX Help



## kbialick (Dec 14, 2012)

So I currently don't have a 70-200 and I need some range for a play tonight  ... I have my 85mm 1.8 and I was curious if there would be any advantage to using a DX crop to get  a little more zoom. Is this essentially the camera cropping my picture to 10 mega pixels or is it different all together ... When you use DX mode do you get the same ISo quality of the sensor and is the image quality different when shot in DX. Mode as opposed to just cropping the picture in post .... Like if you take a picture of someone and zoom in its nt the same quality as taking te picture from close to begin with... Does that make sense? Any help would be much appreciated
Thank you


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Dec 14, 2012)

Basically the same thing as you shot it at FX mode and then you crop it to 1.5 on post processing.  ISO and image quality is the same as if you shot it with FX and crop it on post (you zoom in more so you may start seeing the flaws more).


----------



## KmH (Dec 14, 2012)

In DX mode only the central APS-C size portion the image sensor is used, so yes, fewer pixels would be used and the photo would have a smaller FoV.
Essentially it is like staying in FX mode, but then cropping to APS-C size post process.


----------



## fjrabon (Dec 14, 2012)

The only pros to shooting in DX mode are:

1) saves card space and write time (ie buffer doesn't fill up as fast)
2) saves time in post if you nail the crops in camera.

However, it doesn't really sound like either of those are a major concern, so I'd just shoot in FX and then crop in post, to retain the flexibility.


----------

